
Cozyroom: Free peer-to-peer spatial audio environments - madmax108
https://cozyroom.xyz
======
dethentakses
This is a much more relaxing way to hang out with friends or co-workers than
video chat: like a cafe for the web.

------
Micheal_McL
Great stuff, love the sketches.

------
johanam
this is fabulous.

